# Aussie planning to travel US by RV



## frankwee (Feb 6, 2013)

My wife and I are just about to purchase a used motor home and start travelling in April. The Motor home is 34 feet long. Do I need to tow a car to get from RV parks to cities? Also, what is the fuel consumption I can expect from a Ford V10 gas driving a 34 foot vehicle?


----------



## LEN (Feb 6, 2013)

If you really want to see the US you will need a towed. Think about driving anyone of your larger cities in the MH. It can be done but where to park once you get there. Plus with the MH at a RV park or boondocking you will want to tour the area around you on the secondary roads, National Parks and Monuments(geologic monuments) and the city sights. I would guess around 8-10 MPG would be a reasonable figure to plan with. A lot of our mountains are like the Southern Alps of NZ except we go up and over, some pass's reaching 10,000 ft. Then the flat portion of the mid country. Keep the questions coming, we have a broad knowledge base here.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe Len is correct, I have a 36 gasser and we tow a Saturn for sight seeing. I also think Len was close on the gas milage, I at most get 8 mpg


----------



## C Nash (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the Ford V10 in a 32 ft MH and get 8 MPG towing a Vue.   Worse I have ever got when checked was 6 MPG and most of that was with Generator running to keep several teeage BMX riders cool "and Quit" while on the road.  Best was 13 MPG but that was with a Texas 30 MPH wind behind me so travel with the wind LOL.  No way would I go without a toad JMO.  You could rent a car if you were near a city that had a rental but just to much hasel for me.  Good luck and keep us posted.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## frankwee (Feb 7, 2013)

LEN;82687 said:
			
		

> If you really want to see the US you will need a towed. Think about driving anyone of your larger cities in the MH. It can be done but where to park once you get there. Plus with the MH at a RV park or boondocking you will want to tour the area around you on the secondary roads, National Parks and Monuments(geologic monuments) and the city sights. I would guess around 8-10 MPG would be a reasonable figure to plan with. A lot of our mountains are like the Southern Alps of NZ except we go up and over, some pass's reaching 10,000 ft. Then the flat portion of the mid country. Keep the questions coming, we have a broad knowledge base here.
> 
> LEN



Many thanks, Len. That is what i thought. The MH that I'm buying does not have a towed. I think i"ll have to purchase towing equipment. Are there many manufacturers nad what do they roughly cost?


----------



## frankwee (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Hollis, Maria. who makes the Saturn? GM? In australia the most populay towee is the Suzuki Offroader. is there some special reason why you chose the Saturn?
Regards.
Francis


----------



## frankwee (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Chelse. I am convinced I'll need to tow a small car. What is a Vue? Who makes it and are there any reasons why you chose it?
Regards,
Francis


----------



## LEN (Feb 7, 2013)

Most installed tow setups are in the $2000 area there are several. Other than the tow bar you need a braking system on the car-truck-jeep. Look on the net and you may find a towed all setup that would fit your needs at a reduced cost. If you are into off the main roads to see the USA a 4x4 might be good for you. 
Here are a couple sights for more info and classifieds.
http://www.rvnetwork.com/
http://www.irv2.com/ 

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Feb 7, 2013)

Francis, the Vue is a Saturn.  The Saturn Vue 2006 has the Honda drive train, light weight and roomy.  Also can be towed 4 down with no modifaction.  Having said that I have a chevy 4X4 automatic 4 door tracker that I like best for our use.  It has 240K on it and I will have to overhaul the mtr before using it as toad again.  The chevy tracker is a Suzuki. No mods to tow 4 down on it.  Saturn is no longer made and 04 was the last Chevy Tracker.  I use the readybrake system and never had any problem with it.  It is a manual system with no electrical parts.


----------



## frankwee (Feb 9, 2013)

Good day Chelse,

One of these is what I need, but they're probably not easily available with low mileage and in good condition, considering the age. but i'll start looking in the web for them.

Once again, many thanks.

Francis


----------



## frankwee (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Chelse
I hv checked the web and both the Vue and the Tracker are available with reasonable mileage. Can i ask you who make the tow equipment and whether you are happy with it. Same question for the brake.

Can you use the same equipment for the both the Vue and the Tracker?

Thanking you,
Francis


----------



## C Nash (Feb 9, 2013)

Francis I have the falcom towmaster tow bar and base brackek on the tracker.  The Saturn had the blue Ox base plate so had to get adapter for it.  Yes I can tow both with the falcon tow bar.  I have the ready Brake braking system on the tracker but have not got it on the Vue yet.  Its a manual operated braking system and I really like it.  Goggle ReadyBrake and you will see how it works.  Very simple and no electronics.  All I need to do on the Vue is just add a cable to brake pedal.  Ebay is a good place to get tow bars and you will save a lot if you do all the installations.  I do have a Bloe Ox tow bar I will get rid of but it is a ball type that stows on the front of toad.  I prefer the ones that stay on the MH.  Any questions just ask


----------



## frankwee (Feb 13, 2013)

C Nash;82723 said:
			
		

> Francis I have the falcom towmaster tow bar and base brackek on the tracker.  The Saturn had the blue Ox base plate so had to get adapter for it.  Yes I can tow both with the falcon tow bar.  I have the ready Brake braking system on the tracker but have not got it on the Vue yet.  Its a manual operated braking system and I really like it.  Goggle ReadyBrake and you will see how it works.  Very simple and no electronics.  All I need to do on the Vue is just add a cable to brake pedal.  Ebay is a good place to get tow bars and you will save a lot if you do all the installations.  I do have a Bloe Ox tow bar I will get rid of but it is a ball type that stows on the front of toad.  I prefer the ones that stay on the MH.  Any questions just ask



Many thanks, Chelse. Much appreciated.
Francis


----------

